# Acana Update



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Murph & Abbie have been on Acana for a few weeks now, and are finally at the point where they are on 100% Acana. I had a brief "relapse" and tried to switch them to TOTW this weekend, but have decided to just stick with Acana for AT LEAST a few months and really gauge the differences.

I like that Acana seems to come from such a trustworthy company (Champion). It seems like a company that really has integrity. I've had dogs on TOTW do good in the past, but it seems like Acana is a good food for my frenchie Murph, who suffers from sensitive stomach and allergy issues. I like that the ingredient list is like half the size of TOTW too lol. 


Murph is finally beginning to have some good poops too! 

Right now they are on the grasslands formula. They also get so excited for meal time, they run right to their crates to be fed 

So for now, I think sticking with Acana is my best bet!


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Champion makes great products!!


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Ironic. My guys have been on Acana for a few months now and I have a Murph also. 

They've done just beautifully on the food. 


Funny, whenever I crack the new bag, they just go ballistic. Harry will try to push his muzzle right into the bag and steal a few kibbles. I usually let him grab a bit. It's funny to see his whole head stuffed into the bag :wink: Probably not the best but one of those little moments in life that make me smile :biggrin:


Yes, I hold my elation for Champion simply because I'm waiting for the bomb to drop on me like it did w/ Natura. 

But as we sit here today...the greatest Dog Food Company in existence and I'm not sure it's even a close debate.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Acana is a great food made by a reliable company, I'd personally pick it over TOTW as well. Slightly more expensive, but the reliability of Champion products is well worth it. :biggrin:


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

CorgiPaws said:


> Acana is a great food made by a reliable company, I'd personally pick it over TOTW as well. Slightly more expensive, but the reliability of Champion products is well worth it. :biggrin:




you know whats funny, Linsey?

Around here, it's exactly 8 bucks more expensive than TOTW($50 vs. $42 for TOTW). 

With all due respect to those feeding TOTW(because I don't necessarily think its a BAD food)....It's just so easily worth the incremental $.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

I love Acana  Great choice.


----------



## Brodster (Oct 9, 2008)

My dog ate his first Acana meal on Friday. Wild Prarie. I switched him cold turkey, as I know his iron gut can take it. He is racing me to his food bowl at meal time.


----------



## buddy97 (Mar 29, 2010)

kevin bradley said:


> you know whats funny, Linsey?
> 
> Around here, it's exactly 8 bucks more expensive than TOTW($50 vs. $42 for TOTW).
> 
> With all due respect to those feeding TOTW(because I don't necessarily think its a BAD food)....It's just so easily worth the incremental $.


yep. i get the acana Prarie for $55, but its still easily worth the extra $10-$13 that i pay.....not to mention i feed less of it than i did TOTW (which has about 50 calories less per cup), cutting into the cost argument even more.

one thing i hate regarding Acana.....the website is AWFUL....having to download a pdf file just to look at the details for each product is ridiculous.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

buddy97 said:


> yep. i get the acana Prarie for $55, but its still easily worth the extra $10-$13 that i pay.....not to mention i feed less of it than i did TOTW (which has about 50 calories less per cup), cutting into the cost argument even more.
> 
> one thing i hate regarding Acana.....the website is AWFUL....having to download a pdf file just to look at the details for each product is ridiculous.


YES! lol. That bugs me too!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Have you emailed them and told them how unhappy that makes you!, and especially now that Acana will be more popular with the Natura buyout they should update their website to make it more user friendly.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

buddy97 said:


> one thing i hate regarding Acana.....the website is AWFUL....having to download a pdf file just to look at the details for each product is ridiculous.


My ONLY complaint about Champion is how difficult it is to get your hands on their products in a lot of places. I own a small business in Orem, Utah and would love to offer Orijen and Acana (and Horizon Legacy) to my customers, but it's dang near impossible to find a reliable supplier of it in my area. Go figure.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Linsey,

What kind of store do you own? I keep seeing you reference your store and was curious?

I have a small Boutiqe store near me who carries Orijen/Acana...and he's pretty small. I wouldn't guess he has more than a dozen bags of inventory at a time when I go in there(he may have more in the back)....

wondering if you could just work with Champion directly...though I'm sure you've already explored this.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

kevin bradley said:


> Linsey,
> 
> What kind of store do you own? I keep seeing you reference your store and was curious?
> 
> ...


It's a doggy daycare/ boarding/grooming/training boutique, Utah Ruff House. We have access to most premium brands, but no solid supply of Champion products. We've explored a few different options, but nothing reliable.

*ETA: *it's not the size of our business that makes it difficult to obtain, it's the location.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

CorgiPaws said:


> My ONLY complaint about Champion is how difficult it is to get your hands on their products in a lot of places. I own a small business in Orem, Utah and would love to offer Orijen and Acana (and Horizon Legacy) to my customers, but it's dang near impossible to find a reliable supplier of it in my area. Go figure.


This too. LUCKILY, here at home in CT, there's a smaller store that carries it, only about 10 minutes up the road. They also do online orders, so I may compare prices and go about it that way.

When I move to PA on Thursday, it's gonna be a 45 minute drive or ordering it online for me! 

There's a wonderful larger feed store that carries all the premium brands right in my town (5 minutes away). He carries Orijen, but not Acana. Once I move back to CT in a few months, I might pester him to get Acana too LOL.


----------

